# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  شاركنا بصور من ذكرياتك

## ارسم العشق

من منا لا يحمل ذكريات في حياته سوا كانت ذكريات مفرحه اما ذكريات حزينه 
الموضوع يتعلق بصور ذكرياتكم ... اي صوره تحمل لك ذكرى حلوه على قلبك اطرحها هنا 
واهم شي الصور تتعلق بالعضو نفسه يعني يمنع النقل من منتديات اخرى 
وان شاء الله نشوف تفاعل من جميع الاعضاء

----------


## أموله

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآله الطيبين الطآهرين 

موضوع جميل نآل اعجـآبي نشالله اقدر اصور شي وآجيكم فيه 

سلمتي غاليتي على طرح مثل هاذا الموضوع الجميل جدآآآآآ

تحيتي معطره بالورد وآليآسمين ~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فكره حلوه 

ما ادري ارد بصوره ام لا 

راح انقب واشوف

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

فكرة حلوة يعطيك العافيه
بس المشكله مااعرف اصغر الصور

----------


## بنوته كيوته

فكره حلوه مرررره..
انشاء الله نقدر نشارك 
مررره ثانيه بالصور...

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

يمكن أنا أول وحدة أحط ذكرياتي فما أجمل الذكريات حينما تخلدها الصور




:::هذي صورة مجسم لضريح السيدة رقيه::المجسم من صنع أيدينا (لجنه نسائية)والصورة من عدستي:::





:::هذي صورة حمامه في شبيه يوم الاربعين::من تصويري::على القبور..

----------


## ارسم العشق

مشكورين على المرور
انشاء الله نشوف صور ذكريتكم
مكسوره الخاطر
 صوره الحمامه مره عجبتني
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه
وبنتظار الجديد

----------


## قمر دنياي

موضوع جدآ راائع 
ان شاء الله يكون في تفاعل

----------


## ارسم العشق

صور من ذكرياتي
اتمنى تنال اعجابكم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

موضوع جدا جميل ..يسلمووو غناتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

موضوع رائع
وماحبيت أطلع بدون ماأشارككم بصوره >>مع إن كل صوري عن الأكل :smile1: 
بحبشت مني مناك لين شفت هالصوره :nuts:  
من زمان مصورتنها بس ليها ذكرى >>مثل ماطلبتي :blink: 
شو حلوه لو ماتستاهل  :unsure: 

ارسم العشق : هالبركه جنان  :rolleyes: بس لو ما فيهاالرجال كان طبيت  :wink: 
أين تقع؟؟؟! :cheesy:

----------


## ارسم العشق

حساسه بزياده
مشكوره على المرور 
والله شوقتينا للحناء
هذي الله ايسلمك هاالبركه ليها ذكرى خاصه عندي
هذي في تركيا
ونتتظر جديدك حتى لو صور اكل عادي اهم شئ ليها ذكرى
لا خلا ولا عدم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يا هلاااا بخيتوووو ارسم العشق 

عااد عواميووه يا كثرر اللي عندها من الصور وكلهم لها ذكرى خاصه  :bigsmile: 

وحلفت الا تسدح ليكم صورة تضل ذكرى بهالمنتدى 

وطبعاً هييي ذكرى خاصه لهالمنتدى فقط يعني فقط   :bigsmile:  


تبغوووو اتشوفووهاااا ^_^


انزلوو اشويتيين هع >> فيها نحاسه 











البنت بس هيييي لحالها متواجده بالمنتدى .. ~ كييف جت  :embarrest: 

وان شاء الله عن قريب اذا لقييت اي شي للذكرى سيتم سدحه  :toung: 

موفقه غناتي لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

عواميه بسألش 
وش كان شعورش اول ما شفتي اسمش لحاله 
يتراواليي قمتي تناقزي
زين فكرتي تاخذي صورة
موفقه خيتوو

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

ياهلا ومرحبا 
اليوم جبت هذي الصورة اللي فيها ذكريااااااااااات واجد
وهاذكرى عزيزة على قلبي حيل
هذا ديكورنا يوم وفاة الزهراء سلام الله عليهاعام 1429هـ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> عواميه بسألش 
> 
> وش كان شعورش اول ما شفتي اسمش لحاله 
> يتراواليي قمتي تناقزي
> زين فكرتي تاخذي صورة 
> موفقه خيتوو



 
هههههههههههههه 
اكييييييد ما يبى ليهاااااا كلااام >> مربوشه موو ههههه  :toung:  هع 
ايييي والله من الفرحه اقول خلني اسوي لها print screen sysrq  :bigsmile:  
ما افووت شي مووو  :amuse: 
ان شاء الله اسدح لكم عن قريب شي من ذكرياتي :)
موفقه غناتي لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلو الموضوع 
بس خلونا ننتبه لا يصير فيه دردشه ويتسكر 
عندي في ذاكرتي هالصورة 
صورتها لما رحنا ديك اليوم المزرعه ولما طلعنا بنركب السيارة 
الا اشووف هالمنظر من سوايا ولد اختي شبل الطفوف وصورتها 
وراح احطها هني 



الشبل كاتب اسمه على السيارة

----------


## نبراس،،،

موضوع جمييل جدا لتسجيل الذكريات ،،،
العام الماضي في ذكرى انتصار الثوره الاسلاميه في ايران 
كنت انا موجود في قم فطعلت مع صديقي في المظاهرات مع الناس 
والكل كان يهتف الموت لامريكا الموت لاسرائيل
لما دخلنا حرم السيدة المعصوومه شفت هذا الولد رافع ايدينها للسما ء
وهو لابس شعار الموت لأمريكا والموت لأسرائيل 
انا ما انعطى وجه على طول صورته واليوم اعرضها لكم

----------

